# Topo maps



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I am starting my research into a few areas i am thinking of hunting but would like some topograthic maps to help me understand the areas better and navigate the areas.
I went to the libary and picked up a UT topograthic map book and it is honestly worthless no detail at all (and is only usfull for a road map) I am needing plenty of detail on a map. 
I have no idea where is best to buy one without breaking the bank.
Also any suggestions can get a map "copied" just so i can write and draw and mark on it without damageing the origional.
Any where you can recomend i am looking to start my reasearch asap not planning on flying by the seat of my pants this year and striking out.


Many thanks 

wilky


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what breaking the bank means, but in the long run you're better off buying a topo map computer program. Sportsmen's Warehouse; Cabelas; some of the better bookstores; Utah/Idaho School Supply and others will have them. They are about $100, but you get all of Utah's 1,500 topographical maps with the standard markings (water, trees, elevation lines, grids, etc.) and magnification, though they usually don't show private, BLM. Forest Service, military, etc. ownership. Additionally, most of the programs now are in 3-D and the maps aren't seamed, that is, you can go continuously from map to map without borders. You can even plot a trail in 3-D so you can see the hills you'll climb. And you can print the exact map you want. Good luck finding what you need.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to agree with Elkie! I can print from whatever angle with whatever level of detail I want and zoom panning on whichever point I want to be in the middle. I got mine with my GPS that was only $135 total on sale from Cabela's, I wouldn't buy the software by itself. I then downloaded for free the ownership maps on my GPS.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Birdseye Imagery..........best product for mapping and scouting I have ever seen. It is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Google Earth, Google Earth, Google Earth and most importantly boots on the ground with GPS in hand to mark key spots. If you have and Ipad you can take it in the field (that is if you view the area where you have internet before you take it in the field) and get a birds eye view of your surroundings. If you don't have an Ipad you can print maps from Google Earth as well and take them in the field. I used to use Delorme's Topo3D but it doesn't even compare to Google Earth.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Birdseye imagery downloads right onto your garmin, can be used in the field without the use of internet and superimposes over your basecamp topo map. It has every bit as good as resolution as Google Earth. No need to print the map. For those of you that haven't seen it yet, you are missing out. It is like carrying Google Earth in your back pocket.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

www.digital-topo-maps.com


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use google earth and Garmin BaseCamp. I downloaded some free maps that work with it so I could print off topos.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I am an old school kinda guy on this topic and I go to the USGS store in the DWR building on North Temple. I think the 7.5 minute maps are around $6. I just like having the big map instead of relying on a small screen.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

there are so many sources for free maps. If all you are looking for are the quad maps, the Utah GIS page has every 1:24K Topo map of the state, and they are in Tiff format so there shouldn't be any other programs required. You can look them up by the name or the quad or use the interactive map if you don't know the name of the quad you are looking for. I use these maps all the time. Here is the link:
http://gis.utah.gov/usgs-topographic-ma ... aphic-maps

I have access to large format printers at work so I do all my own printing. Sometimes it is nicer to have it printed rather than on a computer screen.

One program I really like is Terrain Navigator Pro. I can import my GPS tracks/waypoints and create custom maps. It also has a function to view side by side with Google Earth. I have used this program several times to make custom maps of our families LE hunts. For me it is a fun way to remember the hunt.


----------

